# uncapper?



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

seen a video on utube, can't seem to find it again. they were using a v shaped blade for uncapping. it was stationary and they slid the frame over it. any idea what it is called?


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

nobody??


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Sound like your'e talking about the Kelley's vibrating knife uncapper. Take a look at kelleybees dot com. I haven't gone to their site in some time, so I'm assuming they still offer the device. At least this is my take on your description.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

i have one if your interested....kelly vibrating knife....got it when I bought out an old beek in the area. never used it but he loved it


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

no vibrating. it was a foreign country. looked home made maybe


----------



## Island Apiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

My uncle had a large food service mandolin that he used in the fashion you described. That was 40 years ago, so I can't really remember what he though of it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Island ... you are talking about a mandoline with an "e" on the end. --DeeAnna


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2tBlcIJPlg&feature=related


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like it does a good job. Do you think the blade is heated? It appears to have some type of lines running to it, one on each end.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know if it's heated or not. does look like it might be. I believe the video is russian?? hoping to get some feedback on it. looks quite interesting. can't seem to find any info on line though.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

It is Heated you can see the copper lines running too it, below is what I found when I used the translator key
Russian to English
Tommyt


I am interested in your device for printing sotov. where can I look at drawings. My e-mail [email protected]

I am very ponravelsâ your knife to print frames you would nemogli-podelica sizes or Plano.
arturviktorovich 3 months ago
Reply
Share
Remove
Flag for spam
Block User
Unblock Useročen″ good thing. question: what is out there for kabel″ in the video?
as razagrevaetsâ wax carcare knife, gorâčoj water or electricity or not?
elli1603 3 months ago
Very simple. Well Done!!!! It only as a warm-up. What is the minimum temperature pump. knives should be.
5Kirsche1 4 months ago
Very simple. Well Done!!!! It only as a warm-up. What is the minimum temperature pump. knives should be.
5Kirsche1 4 months ago
Very simply, reliably and securely. Well Done!!!!. I haven't quite figured out how much heat the knives. What is the minimum temperature should have knives. 
5Kirsche1 4 months ago
Please tell me how to heat the uncapping knife
Please tell me how warmly uncapping knife
Thank you
valeastanciului 4 months ago
I liked your method for soft cell, what is metal Machim done? And how much current use


----------



## t0k (Oct 16, 2004)

another one
http://video.yandex.ru/users/pchelhom/view/3/ - this one doesnt work with hoffman type of frames

they use steam to warm up the knife, you can se a pot and a hose through which steam passes


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link... a very interesting uncapping and extracting method.


----------

